# Headlight for runner



## billbunton (Oct 11, 2010)

Due to the flooding we had last month, the trails I normally run at the park aren't really safe to run in the dark any more. So I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a headlamp to wear while running.

Aside from reasonable light output and light weight, my main problem is I sweat a LOT. So I guess I'd need either something well sealed, or else a design that wouldn't collect all the sweat I generate.


----------



## mutineer (Oct 11, 2010)

Silva makes a light specifically for running called the "trail runner"

Pretty good light for running


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 12, 2010)

How about the Black Diamond Sprinter? I've never seen one in person, but it's designed for running, and looks pretty decent on paper.

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/mountain/lighting/sprinter


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 12, 2010)

The Zebralights is just as good as the Silva Trail Runner and Sprinter, +it is more powerful. 
I Think a Zebralight H51 will fit your needs 
with 2 AA batteries i the Trail Runner has over 100 grams weight, and with a AA the H51 have the weight of 85 grams. 
The Silva is IPX-7 waterproof, and the H51 is IPX-8 waterproof( ZL can be 1,5 meter under water)


----------



## billbunton (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!

The Black Diamond is available from (at least) REI. The H51 is back ordered through Zebralights (though looks interesting!), and I can't find any place that sells the Silva. I was just doing Google searches and couldn't find anyplace (other than direct from Zebralights for the H51) either. Any suggestions on where they might be available?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 12, 2010)

you can find the H51 here. It is in stock! 
http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1882

I don't think the Trail Runner is avaliable in the US, if i remember right.. 
But don't cry, i've tried it and it's not THAT awesome, it uses either 2 AA's whhich use more spcae+more weight(80 lumens) or 4 AA's in a external battery pack(145 lumens) The H51 is way better, in my opinion  200 lumens from a single AA.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 12, 2010)

billbunton said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> The Black Diamond is available from (at least) REI. The H51 is back ordered through Zebralights (though looks interesting!), and I can't find any place that sells the Silva. I was just doing Google searches and couldn't find anyplace (other than direct from Zebralights for the H51) either. Any suggestions on where they might be available?


 
They're on sale in eBay....


----------



## billbunton (Oct 13, 2010)

Great, thanks for the help!


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 13, 2010)

I will say a running headlamp should fit these requirements; 

- As lightweight as possible
- As bright as possible, good mix between flood and throw
- Easy to use 

I think something like the Zebralight H51 will fit the bill, good flood, but it will give you the throw you need for running. 

I've been using my Zebralight H31 for running, and when i run at parks/streets where there are a bit lightening i only use the 120 lumens mode, it's plenty of light. But when i'm in more dark areas, i go 220 lumens all the way! What batteries do you want to use? H31 uses 1 x CR123 and the H51 uses 1 x AA.
I think the H31 is a little bit more lightweight than the H51, and both are more lightweight than the headlamps mentioned before.
Waterproofness is also important, imo


----------



## Qoose (Oct 13, 2010)

I run heavily at night, and I have to say go for a floody light. 

Running, even if you have a very stable head, you still will get a bouncy bouncy hotspot, which drives me crazy. Plus you only need to be looking at most 10 feet in front of you. But my ZL H30 is perfect for me.

My usual night trail running/urban parkour in training setup is usually a L1 strapped to my wrist, and the H30, or just the L1 (sometimes a F04 on the L1). That way I get a punch into the distance if needed, but mostly not.


----------



## ibcj (Oct 13, 2010)

I run every morning with a Petzl Myo XP.


----------



## billbunton (Oct 14, 2010)

So I thought about it a bit more, and ended up ordering an H31. Seems like it's a little lighter and smaller, and I have a bunch of CR123s around. Now, the wait begins


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 14, 2010)

Awsome choice! 
I have the H31 myself and i have NO problems with it when i'm running, perfect weight, very powerful and easy to operate! 
you will be very happy with it


----------



## ibcj (Oct 14, 2010)

For the runners that use Zebra lights: do you find that there is enough light ? I haven't owned one since they first came out, but they were all flood and not overly bright. I forget what led they were using at the time.

I find that I need something that has some kind of throw. Yesterday morning running in the daylight, a bear crossed the road within 30 feet of me. I regularly come across skunks, porcupines, opossums, raccoons, etc. when running with a headlamp. Yes, I live in the woods.


----------



## OGreviews (Oct 15, 2010)

I have found that a Zebralight does not provide enough throw for my late night trail-runs. It's a great all-around headlamp but I feel that running is the one department where it falls short. I'm curious as to whether people use them on paved roads or not.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Oct 15, 2010)

OGreviews said:


> I have found that a Zebralight does not provide enough throw for my late night trail-runs. It's a great all-around headlamp but I feel that running is the one department where it falls short. I'm curious as to whether people use them on paved roads or not.


 
I'm considering using a pair of Zebralights for night rollerblading - I have a thread going on about this - however my main concern is shorter range illumination (30 feet or less) for avoiding ground debris. This is exclusively in an urban, residential environment.

Were I rollerblading on a paved trail at night I'd DEFINITELY want something with more throw.

The "bouncy hotspot" comment posted above is something I could see as a major annoyance though - not so much of a problem while skating, but running? Yeah I could see where that might get really annoying...


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 15, 2010)

My H31 give me the throw i need, actually more throw than i need. 
It have a fine mix between flood and throw, most flood, but far enough trow for running, IMO


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 15, 2010)

OGreviews said:


> I have found that a Zebralight does not provide enough throw for my late night trail-runs. It's a great all-around headlamp but I feel that running is the one department where it falls short. I'm curious as to whether people use them on paved roads or not.



What model is your "a Zebralight"? Zebralight makes all flood lights and lights with reflectors.


----------



## billbunton (Oct 16, 2010)

My H31 arrived this afternoon. I've worn it around the house a little bit, it feels nice and light. It seems to put out plenty of light, I'm guessing that for most of my running (streets during the week) M1 will be plenty of light. It looks like a pretty good beam pattern for running. I'll try it on an actual run Monday morning.


----------



## Anek06 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am also a keen runner who is about to invest in a new headlamp. ZebraLight seems like a good choice with its floodlight style. 

Two questions come to my mind when reading about ZL: 

Battery life - being powered by a single AA (like the H501) - will this provide sufficient light for a night run of 2-3 hrs on tracks and on paved roads?

Ergonomy - my past headlamps have had an overhead strap to avoid the lamp from sliding down. ZL seems not to have this strap. If so, has any ZL owner experienced any problem with not having an overhead strap? 

Thanks in advance for adressing these questions.


----------



## Valinor (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello,
I made a table (in French) for help in choosing a headlamp for runners. Here's the link: http://riwal.jezequel.free.fr/loupiote/choisir_une_lampe.pdf. There are several models with the weight, price, power, autonomy according to: the cheaper, lighter, value for money, the best (but expensive).
Good choice!


----------



## Marathonman (Oct 17, 2010)

I just tried my brand new h31 running at night in total darkness. The forest I was in blocked what little moonlight was there. Wow. Wow. Wow!

The lower middle setting works great. Turn it on the highest high and it's unbelievable.

++++
marathonman


----------



## billbunton (Oct 18, 2010)

I tried the H31 this morning. Though I was running the streets near where I live, there's a long (2K) section with no street lights. I was using the M1 (45Lm) setting and had plenty of light (in fact, more than I needed). That setting should work well out at the park too.

At first I was getting very frustrated with the way it kept turning down as I ran; I had to twist the light higher every 100m or so. Finally figured out that if I slid it over so that one of the mount straps went over the GITD O-ring it would stay where I set it 

And with the temp at 69F and 85% humidity it got its first taste of how I sweat  (Quite a change from Saturday's 47F and about 40% humidity!)


----------



## cistallus (Oct 19, 2010)

Valinor said:


> Hello,
> I made a table (in French) for help in choosing a headlamp for runners. Here's the link: http://riwal.jezequel.free.fr/loupiote/choisir_une_lampe.pdf. ...


That looks nice - any way you could publish it in HTML instead of PDF? Then us non-French readers could use a translator like Babelfish.


----------



## Valinor (Oct 19, 2010)

Good idea, here is the link : http://riwal.jezequel.free.fr/loupiote/lampe_frontale.html
This is not formatted, but there is the text!


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 19, 2010)

billbunton said:


> I tried the H31 this morning. Though I was running the streets near where I live, there's a long (2K) section with no street lights. I was using the M1 (45Lm) setting and had plenty of light (in fact, more than I needed). That setting should work well out at the park too.
> 
> At first I was getting very frustrated with the way it kept turning down as I ran; I had to twist the light higher every 100m or so. Finally figured out that if I slid it over so that one of the mount straps went over the GITD O-ring it would stay where I set it
> 
> And with the temp at 69F and 85% humidity it got its first taste of how I sweat  (Quite a change from Saturday's 47F and about 40% humidity!)



Sounds like you are enjoying your new light. I am glad it's working for you.


----------



## GlobalPlayer (Oct 19, 2010)

I did my first night run with the H51 today:
10 miles, half of them in total darkness on a street through the forest with no street lights.

the H51 was perfect: very good spill and enough throw 
Selecting modes during running is very easy;

50% use of M1 (30 Lm) and 50% use of H1 (200 Lm); at the finish H1 setting didn't work anymore - the eneloop was down, and now is in the charger


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GlobalPlayer said:


> I did my first night run with the H51 today:
> 10 miles, half of them in total darkness on a street through the forest with no street lights.
> 
> the H51 was perfect: very good spill and enough throw
> ...



Good to hear from yet another happy ZL light owner!


----------

